# How many here have been hit by a car?



## buffgato (Jun 18, 2008)

I'll go ahead and tack up my name on the list, thanks to this morning's unexpected turn of events. My poor, poor Fisher. Loved that thing like a child...but at least I'm okay. It's almost painful to look up from my computer and see the double-taco wheelset and the broken metal pieces on my living room floor. Ugh.


----------



## MTBKauai (Mar 20, 2004)

Once. When I was a pup. Didn't get hurt, but it bent the hell out of my cranks. Never trusted drivers again.


----------



## mlepito (May 1, 2007)

I've been hit three times. Once on a bike, once running, and once just crossing the street in the crosswalk, at a stopsign no less. May be it's me.


----------



## musky (Jul 21, 2007)

Twice here.
First time I was maybe 10 years old. Hedge was taller than me, car coming through an intersection, that I couldn't see.
Second time was riding to work last year. Some ass clown making a right turn didn't think to look left before pulling into the intersection. My bar ends did a nice number on the hood of his brand new Jetta


----------



## dagenhay (Mar 10, 2008)

Three times as as teen. 1st, had road rash from shoulder to ankle (except where backpack strap was). 2nd, dislocated shoulder. 3rd, slide out on a patch of ice and had a pickup truck over top of me when we stopped sliding - no injured but scared the crap out of the driver.

This is what got me into mountain biking. At least if I get injured, it is my own dam fault. 

I used to run over the hoods of cars that refused to stop behind the stop bar when I was out running and in the crosswalk.


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

Only once and I only got a sprained ankle from it.


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

Struck by car 12 June, 2000...while I was "flintstoning" my bike in a crosswalk...with the "walk" signal...driver was "floating" the red light...while talking on cell phone...


MANY close calls since. :madmax: 


.


----------



## ca7erham (Jun 13, 2008)

Got ht by a drunk driver who was turning into a gas station parking lot to get more beer once (on my way home from school at 3:30pm on a Monday). Then another time by a UPS truck at a 4 way stop (ironic because my last name is Downs). I guess he thought that I was not real, as I saw him look at me (and I got to the sign first and he was to my right). Never hurt beyond a scratched elbow.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 27, 2007)

RSW42 said:


> Struck by car 12 June, 2000...while I was "flintstoning" my bike in a crosswalk...with the "walk" signal...driver was "floating" the red light...while talking on cell phone...
> 
> MANY close calls since. :madmax:
> 
> .


Fockin' cell phone idiots...immediate, summary roadside execution for any one who causes an accident by trying to use one while driving!


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been hit twice, once from the side and once from the rear and I've hit a car twice, once into the side of a mini as it turned in front of me and once the passenger door of a BMW which got opened in front me as I rode past. Each time the driver was at fault and I managed to get reimbursed for repairs and replacement parts.


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

Twice. Both in Boston back in the college days (1980-ish), on a road bike

1st was my fault...flying up a one way street, the wrong way of course, and a car pulled out of an alley. Hit her left front wheel, collapsing my front wheel and fork, and slid across her hood into the street, uninjured. Apologized, picked up my bike, walked home. 

2nd was a taxi , making a right turn from the left lane, across 4 lanes of traffic, and cutting me off. I turned with him as hard as I could, but lost it and slid half under the cab as he skidded to a stop. Needless to say I was pissed, and I got up screaming at him and beating on the front passenger window with my fists. To both our surprise, the window shattered. He stomped on the gas and took off. I got a nice cheer and applause from the bystanders. Bike was fine, but my right leg was road-rashed from hip to ankle. I still wonder what the taxi's passenger thought of the whole situation! :eekster: 

Jim


----------



## RickC5 (Sep 23, 2004)

Twice. Both times by drivers passing me and then making an immediate right turn into a driveway, causing me to ricochet off the right sides of their cars. Amazingly, I didn't fall either time. Once I blew a rear tire skidding to a stop (road bikes), and both times I left good sized scratches on the sides of the cars. Both drivers claimed they didn't see me. Huh? This was way before cell phones, so that was not a contributing factor.


----------



## madnessmoose (Aug 22, 2007)

Twice. First time when I was 12...I blew into an intersection. That was my own damn fault. 

2nd time was last summer. Some guy whipped a left turn in front of me. I nailed him head on going full speed. I clipped out upon impact and went ass over tea kettle. I cleared the length of the car, the right lane of traffic, and landed on my back in the grassy median between the sidewalk and the road. Luckily it was in a rich neighborhood where people spend more money on their lawns than most people do on their entire house. So it was a pretty soft landing.

As I landed my Schwinn Paramount whizzed by my head and landed in a nice soft coniferous pine tree. My Velocity Deep V took the full force of the impact and only required a moderate wheel true. I did however fold my crank arm(campy centaur square taper) in half which would explain why the only thing that happened to me was my ankle swelled into a kankle for a few days. I ended up selling that bike but I still have the scratched up Brooks saddle on one of my bikes to serve as a reminder as to how getting behind the wheel turns most people into impatient, inconsiderate duesche bags.


----------



## CHACHEE (Jul 13, 2007)

almost got hit last night by a suv. people don't know how to signal these days.


----------



## pslovo (Jun 18, 2008)

Twice. But the first time was when I was 10 or so and just busted up my Huffy. Bike was replaced.

I was hit while road riding in May 2005, doing about 35 down a hill in the designated bike lane. My bike was totaled, I suffered a concussion, tons of road rash and bruises, pulled muscles in my shoulder, neck and back, and major bone bruising to both my knees. Nothing was busted or torn that we can tell. Needless to say, I was very sore for a long time. I'm still trying to figure out insurance settlement numbers from the accident (they did replace my bike immediately)


----------



## ayup (May 20, 2008)

Once, in the Swiss Alps on a narrow road blind bend connecting trails, head on into a pick up truck full of local farmers. I braked hard just before the collision, bike swingarm pivoted 90 degrees which was struck by the truck sending me over the bars and truck hood, into the windshield and then into the ditch. Luckily I was totally armoured up from head to toe so just bruised and stiff for a week. Bullit swingarm, rear wheel, rear brake etc was totaled. As soon as I picked myself up off the floor, the Banyards took off! Taught me a few lessons....to not bomb down roads at race speed, never cut corners (even a bit) and to brush up on my French language skills.


----------



## accesspig (Mar 11, 2007)

*just hit*

two weeks ago i was hit by a toyota truck. i was riding in a designated bike path and at an intersection the toyota cut the corner, didn't stop, and hit me in the bike path. after the impact, she continued to drive and pinned me under the truck tire. my injuries will heal (broken thumb, bad road rash, rib/cartilage/soft tissue breaks, bruised liver) but i'm scared sh**less. it happened very fast.


----------



## buffgato (Jun 18, 2008)

I've been looking for a good "Share the Road" jersey ever since I got hit. Anybody know where I can find one?


----------



## jzimmerman (May 12, 2006)

I was hit about 4months ago, or I should say hit someone. Some lady whipped a left turn in front of me and I skidded into her right rear passanger door. I went flying over the trunk and almost landed on my feet. Luckly not a scratch on me. My shifters where bent just a tad but I actually had a new pair in the mail from PricePoint. Someone was watching over me.


----------



## Asthmaniac (Apr 10, 2008)

buffgato said:


> I've been looking for a good "Share the Road" jersey ever since I got hit. Anybody know where I can find one?


Cafe Press:
http://t-shirts.cafepress.com/share-the-road_mens-clothing


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Dec 9, 2007)

*no...but,*

I got taken out by a four year old on a bicycle. 

A friend and I were rolling down a long hill doing about 25 mph, two abreast, me on the inside, when from behind a bush, this little girl on a bicycle shot out into the street as though fired from a cannon. No where to go...I fishtailed my rear wheel into her bike which bounced my bike in the opposite direction...I got pole vaulted over the high side...plenty of bruises, road rash and a severe headache...split my new helmet in two...tacoed my new wheelset on my brand new Merlin...

Neither the little girl or her smurf bike had a scratch on them...she was screaming none the less. Then Momma came out to add to my humiliation...

It's a vicious world out there...

Mikey


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

I haven't been hit yet, but in the past two months I've almost been hit my 3 cars and the drivers were on a damn cellphone. and almost by a bus once, but that one was kinda my bad.


----------



## psychobilly808 (Aug 26, 2007)

got hit a few months ago not exactly hit by the car but it was one of tose trucks with the mirrors that stick way out, knocked the wind out of me, hurt like a mother and I thought it might have broken a rib, driver stopped and drove me to the hospital, turned out I just had some epic bruises.


----------



## augustiner (Jun 12, 2008)

i used to commute to campus in college....comming back from an urban ride at night i got rolled by a tahoe...didnt do too much damage, but taco'd my wheel and i rolled off the bike through the intersection....


----------



## mtbmonk (Jun 3, 2004)

I’ve never really been hit per say but in over 20 years of commuting I’ve had 3 cars pull out in front of me. The most recent incident was in 2005 about three blocks from home! A lady pulled out in front of me and I did the Superman over her hood and landed on my left elbow. Which dislocated the elbow and shattered the radial head. Now I’m left with about a 25% loss in reach and mobility.


----------



## cruiserman (Jun 9, 2008)

Twice this past year. Crunched the bike in the first one, and I got some scrapes. Bike was fine in the 2nd, and I spent the weekend in the hospital.


----------



## Badmamajama (Mar 28, 2008)

I was actually not on my bike at the time, I was in the school parking lot, walking from class to my car so I could go after school to Carter road and enjoy an evening of riding while there was still light in the sky. A kid was driving down the road and hit me, I didnt get hurt but it threw me about ten feet, I wont go into the rest of the details because that may or may not be condoning violence and I dont want any of the mods to made at me, but lets say I got a week off from school to do some quality riding.


----------



## glacierangel (May 15, 2006)

My mom got hit by a car while waiting at a stop sign to cross the street. Some old lady turned right into her, because she "thought she had gone" even though there were no gaps in the traffic. Totaled bike, permanently damaged knee. Now she rides with a huge orange flag in back.


----------



## AtomAnthony (Aug 1, 2008)

Ouch, some rather bad horror stories in this thread. Maybe I should get myself a disposable air horn or two as part of 'standard' riding gear.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Twice

First one was when I was about 15, riding my drop bar trekking bike on a bike path. The driver came through the "give way" sign and hit my rear wheel. I landed without any serious injuries. The bike got fixed.

The recent one was last winter and I was riding my old rigid Hard Rock on a bike path. The driver came through the "give way" sign and hit my right pedal. I landed flat on the pavement, and my hand got enough impact to keep it sore for a couple of weeks. The bike was fixed. The driver got a fine for reckless driving.


----------



## whytechocolate (May 4, 2008)

Twice


musky said:


> Some ass clown making a right turn didn't think to look left before pulling into the intersection.


 Same basic thing happend to me about three months ago, although the driver was driving a new dodge truck. I was in a wheel chair for two weeks and just finished physical therapy.

The other time was when i was like 8. I was getting out of my friends driveway, my bike broke, i fixed it, and started off again. His dad backed into me when i got to the end of the driveway. He drove me the 500 feet home and i got a "new" bike the next day. (his older sons)


----------



## pesqueeb (Apr 21, 2006)

*Only once......*

....in Feb O7 on my scooter so I don't know if it counts in the context of this thread. I got T-boned and was run over by a 19 year old in her daddies VW Jetta. I was not expected to survive. Pretty much every bone in the right side of my body was broken, some in multiple places. Both of my lungs collapsed and my liver was totally smashed. I received a total of 60 units of blood, (enough to fill the average body 3 times) and had 4 major surgeries. I spent 4 weeks in ICU, then 3 weeks on the rehab floor learning to walk again, followed by three months of twice a week Physical Therapy, followed by 1 more major surgery this june and another week on the recovery floor to close up what my Doctor called "one helluva big hernia."


----------



## mtmtbkr (Jul 16, 2008)

I have...SIX TIMES!!!

Three times in one week by Red Toyota Pickups!?!?

Once by a Hostess truck....


----------



## pesqueeb (Apr 21, 2006)

mtmtbkr said:


> Once by a Hostess truck....


If you'd gotten a good lawyer you never would have had to buy a Twinkie again!


----------



## mtmtbkr (Jul 16, 2008)

THAT time, nobody stopped and I had no witnesses. No free twinkies for me.

One of the others was a hit and run job and a roadie who was drafting me chased down the car and got the license # for the cops. Crushed my Trek Lugged Carbon Frame and nearly every part on it...Luckily I went over the top of the car and landed in the Suicide Lane!

I got a spiffy new ride and a free trip to the Hospital!!! (Not in that order...)


----------



## ducpilot (Jun 21, 2007)

*Honk!*

Once was enough for me. Now I just ride looking backwards all the time. THUD!

Seriously though, as a youngster on an old country road. I'd say beer cans flew from the truck too, but I wasn't really paying that much attention once things went sh!tty. Road for years in DC where cabs vs bikes seems to be some sort of Mark Burnett TV production and didn't have anything beyond some pretty good scares. I think it's a heightened sense of awareness when you play on that field though. Something about being in a city that makes you pay a lot more attention than a country road with little traffic.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I got hit by a car when I was 10. Me and my friend were weaving in and out of parkways like morons and a guy in a Mustang was pulling into the parkway just as I weaved in front of him not paying attention. 

His hood met my skull and knocked me off my bike. I was bleeding very profusely and my dad ran over and put me in the back of the car and hauled butt to the ER. Luckily for me, it was superficial but required some stitches. My bike miraculously didn't get damaged. 

On this occasion, my stupidity caused the accident. :madman:


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Idiots who go round corners too fast or don't indicate are causing some problems round my way. So far I've managed to miss them all but one guy has a chip out his passenger window from when I quickly yanked a Topeak multi tool out my pocket and lobbed it at his car when he went round a corner too fast and another guy got me yelling "indicators n brakes you prick" when he turned into a corner too fast without indicating. :nono:


----------



## skim1040 (Jul 16, 2007)

Once

Hurt my leg, and tacoed the rear wheel


----------



## juscruzin (Nov 22, 2007)

When I was younger and was riding road, I got hit one year by a beer truck, and ended up with a crushed vertebrea. The following year I got T boned by a little old lady in a Datsun.
Fortunately for me the Datsun came out worse for the experience than I did. The little old lady was was a bit of a mess as well after I had rolled off the hood and given her an earful.

Now I only ride trails all I have to worry about is hitting the dirt or trees.


----------



## stumpy223 (Jul 31, 2008)

3 Times in crosswalks back in high school, after the 3rd time nearly got me suspended (i was late alot but on time the morning I got hit and the lady that hit me insisted on having an emt look at me) I decided never to use a cross walk at a major intersection in phoenix again. Too many cars, and since it is so hot drivers aren't used to looking for peds and bikes.


----------



## shortyt (Apr 23, 2008)

It finally happened last friday. In a cross walk with a green signal. A lady made a right hand turn towards me and hit me head on. Just minor bumps and scratches. My Rush actually made it out without a scratch. The lady said she was signing to here deaf daughter. Love my helmet!


----------



## Sudden_Impact (Sep 1, 2008)

*Me too.*

Unfortunately I can add my name to the list.
I was hit 22 years ago when I was 22. My bike was a sweet Schwinn racer. The old dude that hit me was late for his tee time and swung a u turn to go back home for something. Unfortunately he came into the side street and nailed me.
Nothing was broken but the bike was trashed. I wore a helmet long before it was "cool" and it save my melon from some serious impact with the road.

The good thing was it led me to purchase my Schwinn Impact around 1990 which I have to this day and have again started commuting to work with. It's 11 miles each way.

Dang... 22 came up a lot in this post, maybe I should buy a lottery ticket!

Here's some recent pics of my ride. Not too shabby for an old horse!



















One of the Hudson River for good measure!


----------



## cjeckert (Apr 18, 2008)

I've been hit twice tho not on bikes. First time walking to my gym on the sidewalk this dude pulled out of a drive way and nailed me right in the knee. My leg completely crushed the left corner of his Toyota Prius bumper. Besides a bruise and a small cut i was fine he gave me 500 bucks tho, nice guy super apologetic. The funny thing is everyone in the gym saw what happened and when i came in everyone was cheering, did my workout as normal. 2nd time i was running across a intersection with a stop sign and got clipped by a side view mirror. i had a massive bruise and could hardly stand for a week, cop had to drive me home. Ass never slowed down.


----------



## jervana (May 25, 2008)

Twice.

Once when I was a kid, was being chased by a dog and ran into the street. I panicked and fled. The driver chased me down. Found out later on that the driver was driving with a suspended license and was tossed in jail. Even though it was my fault. 

Second time was mild. I was riding my roadie and some guy side-swiped me. I didn't fall or anything but I chased the guy down and gave him my two cents. He was one of these self-righteous motorists who could only point the finger at me rather than at himself. I was probably more upset over his attitude than getting hit. That totally killed my buzz.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

several times including a couple when i was a kid, but most of them were minor.

the last one was a doozy though. last year a college chick didn't yield the r.o.w. and i ended up with a shattered collar bone, cracked sternum, a few broken ribs, two severely sprained wrists, and lots of road rash.


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

*Count me in*

Yesterday I was riding back home, and I was distracted, thinking about something. Out of nowhere, I see this black SUV a meter in front of me, parked in the right side of the street, where IMO, you shouldn't park. I only have time to steer the bike towards the sidewalk, so I don't hit it face first, and hit the rear brake so as to slow down. I have a bruise on my lef from the pedal, and one on the front of my ankle, I dont know from what.

After I hit the ground, the car accelerated. I thought they were running from the scene, but the lady did it to give me some room. Then a girl comes out, and I'm thinking it's to check if I was laright, but no, she checks the rear of the car to see if I had done any damage.

I was alright, so I apologysed, and left, smiling and laughing at my stupidity.


----------



## pedalitup (May 30, 2007)

When I was 15 in early June of 1973. My younger brother and I are haulin' ass downhill on the busiest street in town about 25-30 mph. An elderly woman in a giant car snaps a quick left and crosses directly in front of me. Since its two lanes in my direction, I swerved out as far as my lane would allow and still hooked her rear bumper which sent me flyin' end over end about 15-20 feet in the air. I landed flat on my back on a tiny patch of soft grass between the sidewalk and adjacent parking lot. I got up to wring the ol' bats neck for bein' such a shite when the world turned upside down and I ended up back on the ground. I remember hearing her telling the cops how she didn't see me, although my brother had gone right past her 10 yards ahead of me. I learned about people, cops and cars that evening. People are fairly stupid for the most part. Cars make them act even worse. And cops spend most of their time in cars.. . . 

There was no police report, so I was out a sweet bike which was totalled.
There was no damage to the car.
The inattentive motorist self righteously proclaimed her innocence and my guilt for riding in the street.

Lesson learned

I commuted daily in Silicon Valley (end to end at times) for 12 years without a single even close encounter. I must have superb karma.

The place I live in Oregon just finished a bike path that makes my 13.5 mile commute stress free save for a 1.5 mile section of easy traffic at one end. I have become a firm believer in dedicated off street corridors for non motorized transportation in the last six months. Motorists are more distracted by the amenitiy rich environment that has come to be associated with driving and we haven't grown much wiser either. Its dangerous sharing the road. In the last 5 years its gotten much worse. Its as if they're driving like theres no tomorrow or something. Lots of anger and aggressiveness. 

Pay attention and ride without fear. Act like you're in a car and you're gonna get hit!


----------



## madcatmini (Aug 3, 2008)

I've been hit 6 times. All of these were when I was rollerblading (aggressive inline professionally) all but 2 were my fault. I was comming off a rail into the street or jumping stairs into a street. However the other 2 were crazy. One was a drunk driver who fell asleep and nailed me on a curb, the other was someone who hated skater punks and got a nice 5 yr. jail stint for attempted vehicular manslaughter or homicide I don't remember. 6 hits and only 2 broken bones and a concussion lucky much?


----------



## THEKIDS (Jun 4, 2007)

I was hit once by an over zelous driver passing me on the left side only to make a right hand turn into a parking lot... I was ok a little banged up but more stund than anything, the bike was toast. The front wheel folded and the handle bars bent to the right. 

The driver stopped to check and see if I was ok then drove off in the parking lot leaving me to walk and carry my bike home... about 5 miles with step in hard soled shoes.


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

musky said:


> Some ass clown making a right turn didn't think to look left before pulling into the intersection.


Exactly what happened to me- threw me into traffic as well. Bruised my femur hurt like a mother... no broken bones. I was in the 5th grade and it was on Mother's day. happy Mother's Day! :thumbsup:


----------



## john93rangerstx (Sep 11, 2008)

ones by my best freind he did not now it was me at the time he hit and i did not know it was him when i was on the ground broke 2 ribs let me tell you what he pick me up and we tock of i did not want him to get screawd for what happend


----------



## pesqueeb (Apr 21, 2006)

Head Injury?


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

In April, I got T-boned by this hot chick making a right turn, while on her cellphone. She came up behind me as I crossed the intersection legally. I broke a rib, my shoulder blade, a concussion and got major road rash all over me. She claims she never saw me(go figure!). I was so pissed I couldn't finish my ride, because both new Mavic XC 717 wheels were tacoed. At first, I wasn't going to do a police report- but after seeing my mangled new Cannondale F2000 SL, the trashed wheelset, and my left shoulder being on fire.....I changed my mind at the very last minute. I told myself, "that hot bit*h is gonna PAY for my new bike!!!"

After filing the insurance claim, and jumping a TON of hoops(Dr. appts, Hospital, off work, bike damage estimates, etc.), her insurance company finally handed me a check for $13,000. Suddenly- I was no longer angry. I used the money to pay for school, a new Giro helmet(THANK YOU GIRO!!!), a used Toyota truck, a cool 32" HDTV, and of course......my 19-pound replacement XC race bike below:


----------



## gunshow301 (Sep 7, 2008)

Never been hit by a car, but have hit a car. It was when I was a kid. Racing my brother on my brand new red dyno comp. bmx bike. I was looking back to see my brother and rear ended a car parked in the street. Bent the front fork and wheel. I was okay (kids bounce well) but I bashed the car up a bit, mostly paint I think. I was confused and scared at the time, rode/pushed my new crappy bike home as quick as I could. I was about 9 or 10 at the time and didn't tell the owner of the car. Thinking back on it, I feel bad about it, but its probably a little late. Near 30 now, damn I feel old. Told the folks I jumped it off a dirt mound and crashed. Sorry if it was your car, but if I am correct you were very old at the time and most likely have passed by now. When I am old I promise to not get mad when the stupid kid in the neighborhood runs into my car on a bike. At least he (or she) is riding and not playing guitar hero all day.


----------



## mtbnoob (Sep 28, 2008)

*Survived a flyover....*

Once when i was bought 16 was night riding my old Peugot Orient Express.... was pumpin hard enogh to practicall keep up with the cars on the road next to me... when all of a sudden a car pulled out in front of me.... Hit the car in the right front tire and flew over the hood and landed bout 20 feet from point of impact... Miraculously I managed to land in soft boggy ground... no cuts bruise or scrapes...but i was shook up to say the least...but okay!!! To my total surprise the bike was okay to.... Something has to be said for steel rims and frames....durable. Luck was on my side that night.


----------



## puncturerepairkit (Aug 18, 2007)

I hit a car on my commute to work a few years back, does that count? 

It was raining, I was going downhill on a cycle path passing all the stationary traffic on my RHS (was in Ireland at the time). 

A woman in a car pulled into the traffic flow from a side road leading from a housing estate. By doing this she blocked the cycle path. She couldn't go forwards onto the main road proper as the traffic was stopped. Nor could she go backwards as there were more cars behind her.

So basically I was going maybe 25mph, saw her stationary at the bottom of the hill, slammed on the brakes, skidded on the wet ground, saw her looking right at me with a panicked look. I had to make a choice as to what part of the car to hit, I decided the bonnet was probably the least dangerous option.

Hit the bonnet sideways with the LHS of my body, flew through the air towards the traffic coming the opposite direction, saw another panicked driver who luckily slammed on his own brakes. Landed on the opposite side of the road and somehow managed to roll.

Adrenaline pumping I jumped up and went to confront the woman who had blocked the cycle lane. She refused to wind down her window or even acknowledge me so I kicked a nice dent into her door and went on my merry way.

Total damage: a small hole in my jeans, and a bruised knee.

I attribute my luck to being able to choose how to hit the car and being able to roll when I hit the ground. :thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't know if this counts as getting "hit BY a car" , but 2 days ago while at a pretty good clip (25mph??), some jackass in his BMW M3 opened his door right in front of me. I attempted to swerve, but it was too late. The impact with the door slammed my knee into my TT and (I can only speculate that) I must have also elbowed myself in the chest as my ribs and sternum are super sore. I somehow managed to stay on the bike!
When the guy came up to me I asked him if he had forgot to look back before opening his door in traffic. His indignant reply was " I did not forget!". I thought to myself, "so, what, you did it on purpose?".
Anyways, I cannot bend my knee and it kills to cough/sneeze (cracked ribs?) but at least I have some satisfaction that that yuppie scum's door is totally jacked up!


----------



## deftones156 (Sep 12, 2008)

I've never been hit thank God, but I was almost taken out--on purpose by some a$$hole in a full size truck on a road ride with a buddy a few months ago. We were riding on a long straight section of two lane road (one lane each way). *There was no one at all coming towards us in the other direction*, so I was riding staggered--more towards the middle of the lane--behind my buddy. All of a sudden this big truck flies by me less than (I sh*t you not) two feet away from me. I sat up and put my arms up and out indicating WTF? I see the guy stick his arm out the window and point to the right side of the road, as if to say "get over to the right." I was instantly fcuking pissed. So, I rode giving him dual middle fingers for the next 30 seconds or so as there wasn't much else I could do. I am a calm dude and I was hoping _so _bad that this dude would stop and we could chat.

What would have happened if at that moment that he passed I would have moved over to the left (still in my lane--remember I was at the middle/right part of the lane) part of the lane? I'd likely be F-in dead (40mph limit, most people do 45). It pissed me off so bad because there was no one coming in the other direction at all, so he had the whole rest of the road to pass us. It also pissed me off so bad since he endangered my life and my friend's life just to make his idiotic point.

What the hell is wrong with people?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

deftones156 said:


> What the hell is wrong with people?


I dunno.. I ride in Critical Mass every month or so(Chico, CA)...most people seem pretty chill - some honk and yell, but i've seen some crazy a$$es runnin' over bikes and people's feet on youtube.
I am a VERY contentious rider (it's MY life at stake), but some people are fuktards - didn't they ride a bike once?:madman:


----------



## Nostromo (Sep 22, 2005)

Cranking down a hill in the rain on the way to school in about 1982, car turns across in front of me, there was no stopping not even slowing down on those stupid old school steel chrome rims, slammed into the side of the car smashing both side windows, stoved in the doors and bent the roof, flew across the roof and landed on the road.
My wheel had sheared off at the axle but perversely the tire was still up and it was rolling around in circles, so I thought to my self 'I better not lie in the middle of this intersection, I should get up and grab that wheel' I stood up and collapsed.
Some people put me on a blanket and picked my up and put me in a petrol station and rang my Dad and the ambulance I remember my Dad coming around the corner in our car with the rear end of the car hung out and tyres screaming like he thought he was Starsky and Hutch!
Got a trip to the hospital in an Ambulance and only good part was the Woman doctor was like something out a teenagers wet dream; young, pretty, with tender hands and large breasts  
That was good until all the student doctors came to look at my Xrays and injuries.

Upshot was a broken arm, a number of broken fingers, lots of lacerations on the hands, and a mysteriously very sore leg (I assume now was a hamstring) which came right. Driver got whatever justice you got at that time, I think 'careless driving causing injury'.


----------



## free_mt (Oct 25, 2008)

I´ve been hit six times last 6 damn years (1 year 1 hit) the last one was a moth ago a retard in a black BMW trew me into a wall and ran away before I could give him a few french frases, normally i have a nide dent on the fork slider ( left side) some peeld of paint on the rear stanchions, a few bruises and a damn pain in my wrist that won´t go away :madmax:


----------



## bbbr (Nov 6, 2005)

Been hit a few a times, the last time I dented the idiots hood before pedaling off.


----------



## ecox (Apr 7, 2006)

Yup. Car made an illegal right turn from the left lane and right-hooked me, breaking my left arm. Fled the scene, too. I got the plate, and am in process of taking care of things. 

Lesson to all careless drivers: don't hit a lawyer, and if you do, for God's sake, don't hit a really good litigator. And especially don't hit a really good litigator with his own firm, so he can take the time to purse the matter fully.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

ecox said:


> Yup. Car made an illegal right turn from the left lane and right-hooked me, breaking my left arm. Fled the scene, too. I got the plate, and am in process of taking care of things.
> 
> Lesson to all careless drivers: don't hit a lawyer, and if you do, for God's sake, don't hit a really good litigator. And especially don't hit a really good litigator with his own firm, so he can take the time to purse the matter fully.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Looks like the perp's driving career is OVER!


----------



## pesqueeb (Apr 21, 2006)

ecox said:


> Yup. Car made an illegal right turn from the left lane and right-hooked me, breaking my left arm. Fled the scene, too. I got the plate, and am in process of taking care of things.
> 
> Lesson to all careless drivers: don't hit a lawyer, and if you do, for God's sake, don't hit a really good litigator. And especially don't hit a really good litigator with his own firm, so he can take the time to purse the matter fully.


Oh man, that's awesome!


----------



## accesspig (Mar 11, 2007)

ecox said:


> Yup. Car made an illegal right turn from the left lane and right-hooked me, breaking my left arm. Fled the scene, too. I got the plate, and am in process of taking care of things.
> 
> Lesson to all careless drivers: don't hit a lawyer, and if you do, for God's sake, don't hit a really good litigator. And especially don't hit a really good litigator with his own firm, so he can take the time to purse the matter fully.


you inspire me to go to law school purely to defend myself against motorists. i have mionske's book, a top lawyer, and still can't get medical or bicycle bills paid, and i wasn't at fault. but your beloved legal system is flawed if the other party is content on lying. that is the ultimate flaw with the law.

sorry, off topic. kick the motorists ass for all of us who have been hit. :thumbsup:


----------



## TallChris (Oct 16, 2008)

I was just hit on 11/6 riding my bike to the trail system about 3 miles from my house. This was to be my last training ride, 3 days before my first endurance race (Swank 65 in North Carolina).

I slowed down to a crawl for a busy intersection, car in question was stopped and driver saw me, so I decided to begin pedalling again. The car began moving just as I did and took me down. I bounced off the front quarterpanel, dented it, destroyed my bar-ends and front wheel. I got skinned up on my knee and elbow. 

I healed up adequately to do the race without incident, which I consider a miracle. There is still some healing to do with my right knee/calf/tendons as I can feel it when I reach down to my toes. I kept having recurring visions of the incident afterward, not fun. The experience really spooked me, but doing the race took care of most of that feeling. I'm still really skeptical of doing any training on the road.


----------



## bandito (Oct 27, 2008)

Only been hit once, back in Feb. SUV from opposite direction on road with bike lane made a left turn into my path - we both had the green light, but I was going straight and she made a left right across into me. I saw the impact coming with maybe a half-second to prepare and instinctively turned/ducked my left shoulder into it. Shattered helmet and sunglasses, broken front axle and bent fork. Me - broken shoulder blade, sternum, rib and vertebra, partially collapsed lung. If anyone's ever had a collapsed lung, it is NOT a good feeling at all.

She got a ticket for failure to yield the ROW, and her insurance coughed up the dough for everything. 

I had made eye-contact with her and she had slowed to almost a stop in the turn lane, so I figured she saw me and I was good to go...


----------



## unos (Nov 17, 2008)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> I got taken out by a four year old on a bicycle.
> 
> A friend and I were rolling down a long hill doing about 25 mph, two abreast, me on the inside, when from behind a bush, this little girl on a bicycle shot out into the street as though fired from a cannon. No where to go...I fishtailed my rear wheel into her bike which bounced my bike in the opposite direction...I got pole vaulted over the high side...plenty of bruises, road rash and a severe headache...split my new helmet in two...tacoed my new wheelset on my brand new Merlin...
> 
> ...


I did somewhat the same :O I was riding on a 2 lane bike path, just about to go around a sharp corner (riding in the right lane) a kid goes out wide in the turn and end up in my lane, I reacted fast by turning but, so did he....we hit each other almost head on, he must have hit my front wheel because, it was juuuust a little bit NOT straight when I picked up my bike....nothing really happened to me, just bruises and the usual stuff
Some adults were riding behind me and told me that I should not have turned in front of him :skep: weird...I remember him going into my lane...


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

3x for me all in NYC, worst one left me with deep bone bruise of the femur and torn cartilidge in my right knee. This required surgery and physical therapy. I miss my Steelman road bike.


----------



## grantheppes (Jun 6, 2008)

I was going through a green light. Car was coming the other way yielding traffic to make a left turn. Didn't yield to me. Got me a brand new bike and the settlement paid for my rent this whole year. Driver to this day still thinks it was my fault.


----------



## BloorwestSiR (Dec 18, 2006)

*A few times...*

Twice by people pulling into/out of parking spots on the road and not checking their blind spots. Both those times it was slow enough that nothing was injured or damaged.

Once was my fault. I was in a bike lane stuck behind a slower rider and decided to pass. As I moved around her, I realized I hadn't checked for traffic and as that thought went through my head, I got clipped by a side view mirror. I took a nice tumble and picked up some road rash on my arm. The driver stopped and was all hysterical and upset until I apologized to her and told her it was my fault.

Another was a jay walking pedestrian. He stepped into traffic between a couple of parked cars and I slammed right into him. I can only imagine what would have happened if I'd been a car...

The worst was when I t-boned a Brinks truck. The driver didn't stop at a stop sign and I went straight into the driver's door. Picked up a hairline fracture on my leg from hitting the top tube of my road bike. Their insurance company accepted the fault and settled PDQ.


----------



## The Spork (Sep 10, 2008)

*Hit*

I wasn't actually hit by a car, but was hit by a projectile launched from a car.

The car was driving in the opposite direction from me and a kid in the back seat leaned out and threw an apple at me. I figure they were doing 60kph and i was doing 30kph, so the resultant blow was quite jarring. It hit me square in the chest. I didn't fall, but I had to stop (fall over) as there was no air left in my lungs.

Little pricks....


----------



## nubcake (Nov 16, 2007)

been hit once, luckily my bike got the final word and gave the persons car a flat tire. She just turned right on a redlight without seeing me coming


----------



## BloorwestSiR (Dec 18, 2006)

It sounds like most of us were fortunate enough to end up ultimately in one piece. Not so, with this rider:

http://www.thestar.com/Article/541694

Can't recall the number of times I've had arguments with cabbies about the rights of cyclists to be on the road. Never would have imagined it escalating to this sort of thing.


----------



## jli (Oct 21, 2008)

I've ran into a parked car. Does that count?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

jli said:


> I've ran into a parked car. Does that count?


yes...because it's almost a certainty that the car came out of nowhere...that is illegal 
in california, according to CVC 11428-X ''...a vehicle must remain in the known realm; any vehicle coming into existence must signal..."


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

highdelll said:


> yes...because it's almost a certainty that the car came out of nowhere...that is illegal
> in california, according to CVC 11428-X ''...a vehicle must remain in the known realm; any vehicle coming into existence must signal..."


That's correct. This was exactly how my accident cost the driver's insurance company $13,000. A lawyer once told me that even if a movng vehicle TOUCHES a rider or pedestrian.........it's worth a minimum $5,000 payout. Now, don't get greedy and make accidents happen guys.......that's BAD KARMA!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Zachariah said:


> ... Now, don't get greedy and make accidents happen guys.......that's BAD KARMA!


...oops, too late...but it's not really my fault! ...
...
..
.
it was...
..
.
MY Doppleganger...


----------



## jli (Oct 21, 2008)

Actually, i meant more like no one in tha car and parked in a parking lot parked. whoops. at least i didn't dent the guys car.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

jli said:


> Actually, i meant more like no one in tha car and parked in a parking lot parked. whoops. at least i didn't dent the guys car.


you should've...
those guys in parking spots...ohhh..mmmm
i'm so mad...i....i
i might just go fishin'


----------



## WVhillbilly (Nov 27, 2008)

My buddy and I were road biking and almost got taken out by a gravel truck. There is no bike lane here, and past the white line is dirt. We were on a long straight, good visibility. I saw the truck coming in my mirror and saw he was not going to give us any room. 
We went into the gravel, stayed up and saw the trucking companies name on the back of the truck. Also saw the truck number.
My buddy went to high school with the guy that owns the trucking company. When the driver came in at the end of the day, he was fired.
If we would have not run off the road, he would have killed both of us. He was running about 60 and had no intention of missing us.


----------



## CougarTrek (Jan 27, 2007)

WVhillbilly said:


> ...
> My buddy went to high school with the guy that owns the trucking company. When the driver came in at the end of the day, he was fired....


Sweet justice. I've called on some public transport buses before; pretty convinced not a thing happened to the drivers.


----------



## WVhillbilly (Nov 27, 2008)

It was nice. As soon as he saw the name on the back of the truck, my buddy just laughed.
When the company owner asked the driver about running a couple bikes off the road he started telling him all about it and how funny it was.
Then he got his last check, just wish I could have seen it.
When I was a river guide I had three guys go by me in a car and throw a cup of ice at me. That hurts!
The next day they were on a trip that I was working. They would not get in my raft of course, but they swam a lot.
Only so many places a car with NJ tags is gonna go here, I lived right next to the rafting outpost and saw them getting their stuff out of the car when I got home.


----------



## XC62701 (Mar 23, 2006)

*Add me to the statistics...*

This morning I had a nice 2 hour easy spin planned for my training. It's now day 6 of training and I'm trying to get accustomed to the different routines and working with the heartrate monitor. I wanted some company on this ride so I invited my roommate Andy along and he was happy to get out so it was all looking good. I took a tour through Morristown, Mendham, Jockey Hollow, Morristown again and back to Parsippany and I never made it back on the bike...

As we were coming down a slight decline, Andy and I were single file and cruising along at about 20-25mph when we approached the intersection of a local shopping center. It's usually busy so I'm always cautious around this area. So we are just cruising along and I see a car up ahead looking to pull out. I notice him and come closer looking for eye contact to make sure he sees us. No problem. I make eye contact and am positive he is staying where he is. I keep on coming and as I'm about 10 feet from his nose he pulls out into the intersection. This is where my day gets bad...

I proceed to grab my brakes which was only about 1 second before the impending impact. So I instead focus my effort on getting my body higher to make the impact easier. I guess it worked. I remember unclipping - flipping over with my head on the hood - closing my eyes preparing for impact - and then the impact occurred when I landed on the pavement on the other side of the car. As soon as I landed I look back to see my roommate screaming ....SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!!!! as he also hits the car(he was 10 feet behind me and couldn't avoid it either). I remember seeing him hit - his body tumbling forward over the hood - ATTACHED TO HIS BIKE. He didn't unclip but he then did in mid air as he was flying over the hood and launched his bike another 20 feet further than his body as his Cervelo whizzed through the air over my crumpled body lying on the ground. So there we were lying on the ground writhing in pain with carnage every where.

The first thing I assessed was my knees. They were both numb and they felt like both knees or legs were shattered. I started moving them around and still numb I could feel that they weren't broken but not in good shape. All I saw was two large tears on each knee through my PI Amfib tights and my knickers. Blood was close by underneath... I seemed to be doing ok so I turned to my buddy to see if he was ok. He was in a lot of pain and complaining that his ankle was hurt. I kept asking him over and over and we both agreed we were kinda ok just banged up.

Since the intersection was pretty busy there were PLENTY of witnesses. One lady ran over in tears since she - in her own words - "thought we were dead." They were amazing giving us support and warm blankets and jackets as we were freezing sitting on the nearby guardrail waiting for police and ambulances to come. The help was a little sluggish and unorganized but we got our ride to the hospital and the care we needed.
The results were overall very good. Andy was released with only cuts and bruises after examination and x-rays. I was also released with only cuts and bruises but a few more than Andy. My left knee is completely swollen with a large abrasion and a few below on my shin. My right knee has a few abrasions on it as well as my right shin is beat up and my right ankle is a little sore. Not too bad for two schmoes hitting a car at 25 and both flying over the hood. I REALLY want to see video of that...not that it exists.

The aftermath...

We went to the local PD that covered our accident and had to go pickup our bikes and answer a few more questions for the officer in charge. He wanted to know what the aftermath of the injuries were and we informed him that we were very lucky - he agreed. He gave us the update on the driver as well. The guy was an 84 year old man that said he saw us and then proceeded to pull out anyway. He said that he thought he had the right of way and couldn't believe that we hit him...WTF??? Are you kidding me? The driver was issued a summons for careless driving and will have to retake his driving test to get his license back. The officer also took notice of the driver's car and he said the front end looked like it got hit by a car. There was so much damage he couldn't believe that it was hit by 2 bikes.
The casualties of the day were my Lemond Versailles and Andy's Cervelo Soloist. Mine definitely took the brunt of the force. My front fork was sheared off, my front wheel taco'd, and my back wheel demolished as a few spokes were torn from the spoke bed. The spine of my frame is carbon fiber so I won't trust that as it was probably compromised in the accident as well. My pants and knickers are also gone as the knees were totally ripped open and the medics sliced them any way to treat my wounds. Andy's front fork was ripped from the steerer tube and his front wheel was demolished as well. He also had a carbon seatpost that was torn off the bike with his seat getting mangled as well. This is only upon initial inspection as I'm sure we'll find more as we're starring at the carnage.
All in all what a day. Day 6 of my 2009 training. Both ok, safe, battered, and bruised. I'm hoping I'm getting the bad luck over with early...


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm no land shark lawyer- but that driver OWES you guys some serious money!!! 

Good luck!


----------



## XC62701 (Mar 23, 2006)

Yea I don't know what's going to come of it but I'm going to seek some legal assistance to see what my options are. I took a day off of work today and it's going to be at least 2-3 weeks before I'm anywhere near being back to normal again. That is if I don't have any other residual issues that pop up.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

XC62701 said:


> Yea I don't know what's going to come of it but I'm going to seek some legal assistance to see what my options are. I took a day off of work today and it's going to be at least 2-3 weeks before I'm anywhere near being back to normal again. That is if I don't have any other residual issues that pop up.


Document EVERYTHING. Take pictures of yourself, the bike, damaged equipment, etc. get LBS repair/replacement estimates of everything busted, in the accident. Save hospital records, bills, and whatever receipts you had to pay out-of-pocket. Only the best documented cases, get TOP DOLLAR.

I was hit by a cellphone user, who denied being on it- when I was struck. I demanded her cellphone records to verify she was chatting it up, when she said, "she never saw me". Turns out the times coincided and her insurance company paid for my bike, shattered helmet, torn clothes, medical costs, and other damages, without going to court, and paying a greedy lawyer 1/3. My award turned out to be around $13,000 out of court settlement. However, if you need a lawyer- shop CAREFULLY. Get several opinions, and do all your homework, before retaining one. Best of luck!


----------



## grantheppes (Jun 6, 2008)

XC62701 said:


> Yea I don't know what's going to come of it but I'm going to seek some legal assistance to see what my options are. I took a day off of work today and it's going to be at least 2-3 weeks before I'm anywhere near being back to normal again. That is if I don't have any other residual issues that pop up.


Definitely call a good lawyer. 
I was hit, completely drivers fault, with witnesses. 
I got 900.00 for my singlespeed conversion pos bike (Took the Insurance company about a month and a half, but I got my sweet surly steamroller).

You can always contact your local bike shop and tell them what happened, see if you can borrow a bike, they will be inclined to because they will know your insurance check will be spent at their shop! After I got my bike replaced/upgraded, I then got 6000.00 for a settlement. I had absolutely no cuts, one small bruise. Our initial request for a settlement was 11,000.00, we agreed on 6000.00.


----------



## grantheppes (Jun 6, 2008)

Ask your LBS for a good lawyer, odds one of them have been hit.


----------



## Energetik (Feb 7, 2008)

I've never been hit, but I've been run off the road twice. The first time was with a friend of mine when we were 15 or so. We were riding on a country road and some lady in a minivan comes up and tries to pass us, but for whatever reason in so doing slows down and does everything she could to stay in the lane we were all occupying. So we ride off the shoulder and into some bushes. She stops and then proceeds to lecture US about how to ride. We cursed her out and she left after seeing various obscene gestures as well. (we were 15!)

Also...several years ago I was riding on another country road by a field of corn in the summer when some idiot comes up fast and doesn't even move over at all. If I hadn't looked back I would've got nailed. I swerve to the right and off the road into the corn field. I remember going over the bars and landing on my back. I got up feeling like I'd just got the crap beat out me with green sticks. The corn was almost full height and it hurt like nothing else. I had bruises all over me and cuts from the leaves on most of my exposed skin. The guy didn't stop, and there were no witnesses.

That was the moment I decided to stop riding on the road. I am a mountain biker today because of that incident. I just don't trust the morons on the road anymore.

That said I have almost hit some roadies while driving myself. Some of these guys just don't obey traffic laws at all. Please don't run stop signs, or ride 2 and 3 wide. I had a guy in town here (Reading, PA) ride out from a side street up next to my car, tap on my window, and then flip me off because I didn't get out HIS way. Come on!

I'm not suggesting any one here ever did that or that they deserved to be hit, but it goes both ways with drivers and cyclists. Everyone needs to be aware of traffic laws and safe riding techniques...ok I'm done. Sorry to rant...

But! Don't get me started about idiot Equestrians... no really..:thumbsup: 

Heal up everyone! Good luck suing the pants off the morons who hit you!


----------



## WVhillbilly (Nov 27, 2008)

The worst I have seen was when I was in Chicago last year. The roadies there would ride side by side on two lane roads, no matter if there was traffic or not.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

Twice
1) guy blew a sign exiting his company parking lot at 5:30pm. leveraged me to the ground and then drove up on me. Broken hip, femur and clavicle. It payed for my wedding then I went back to school. Thanks Dick-head!
2) driver blew red light turning left at intersection...wait for it,,,,wait for it...on National bike to work day. Over night in the hospital, neck therapy, and a new bike.


----------



## Daytripper63 (Sep 14, 2008)

Last year in South Lake Tahoe during America's most Beautiful Bike ride I was riding my 36er Unicycle around the lake and some idiot in a car cruising beside me rolls down his window and says " hey cool uni" then he turns right into me and drives off, cant say he didn't see me and I know he heard me hit the car.:madman:


----------



## Monarchist (Sep 24, 2008)

Riding with a buddy uptown Charlotte. Got hit by a USPS mail truck. both of us. We were in the bike lane and he sped past us about 3 feet and made a right turn across our lane. It rolled my friend over the hood and my shoulder went through his front window. 

Broken collarbone 
Broken rear der. hanger and ruined wheel on a Beautiful Yeti roadbike 
Cracked head tube and broken fork on my Schwinn Paramount, wheelset ruined

Driver was very very rude... Bad idea.
He no longer has a job. and I got all my stuff replaced. 

Thanks for the free 08 Specialized Stumpy too, you Usps tool !


----------



## doctorthirst (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, it sucks to become a member of this club, but it happened to me 2 days ago.

I was just leaving my house for a road/MTB ride. Luckily, I thought I'd take my winter bike since there was some residual salt on the roads.

I just got out of my apt and was cruising down the hill when this woman in a civic pulled out from a parking spot on my side of the street right in front of me. I had nearly no time to brake; things might have worked out if she sped off but she braked suddenly and swerved to the right then a hard left to make a U turn. This left me, with most of my speed, facing a nearly perpendicular car in my lane. I couldn't go to the left lane because she was heading that way. My only choice was to hit the front or back of the car.

I hit the front, unclipped and flipped over the hood and landed on my back and head on the pavement. Without thinking I got up right away because my back hurt so bad. Someone helped me off the street and called the paramedics. I yelled at the woman not to make a Uturn on this street. She said, "sorry."

I cracked my helmet right through up one side, so it was easy for the paramedics to convince me to go to the ER - besides, my back hurt so much.

Amazingly, I broke nothing and had no abrasions. Just a slight headache and a bruised back. The worst part was that I landed on my cell phone and it left a whopper of a bruise. 

incurred costs: Soreness, clothing, bike repairs, new cell phone, confidence.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

I got hit last Wednesday by a guy making a left turn at a stop light. When the light turned green, I did what anyone would do and started to cross the intersection. I made it over half-way across when the dude pulled out and turned right into me. I didn't get all that hurt. I'm usually very good at reading drivers, but I didn't see that one coming. Oh well, he stopped and his insurance will cover the repairs.

Why is it that whenever a cyclist gets hit, people always seem to think that the cyclist was somehow at fault?


----------



## WVhillbilly (Nov 27, 2008)

Because everyone has the idea that bikes are toys and cars always have the right of way.


----------



## Phxnative62 (Jan 25, 2009)

*One time..*

Must have been around 1975, friend was riding my bike, I was in the side hack we hit mud, slid sideways down an embankment into oncoming traffic. Old couple in a new Volvo hit us dead on. Thats when I learned what good breaks Volvos have.. They were terrified, we were fine just broke my new set of moto mags..


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I got hit by a car when I was 10 years old back in 1980. Me and my friend were riding bikes in and out of parking lots at the trailer park and a guy in a Mustang pulled in his driveway the same time I rode in his driveway and got it right on the noggin.

Knocked me off my bike and I was laid out in the guy's yard. My friend ran over and got my dad and mom. Dad put me in the back of the Omni and sped me off to the ER. Just got stitches in the noggin, no major damage. At least none that I know of..... :crazy:


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

I ride in dubai and the drivers here are the worst u will ever see in your life. I have been riding for 3 yrs now and i still havent been hit :thumbsup: 
but i have had quite a few close calls and most of the time these ppl were apolegitic, but recently i was riding down the road pretty fast and was just about to pass an alley to my right when some woman comes out in her 4x4 pretty fast and nearly hitting me, i had very little time to react so i pulled both my brakes and ended up endoing into her car and sliding across the bonnet. No damage to my bike but little dent and some scratched paint on her car. So i pick myself up and she starts yelling at me even though it is illegal for her to drive her car through that alley! (theres a sign saying so) :madmax: 
So some guy who saw this got up and walked up to her and told her to i quote "f*** the hell off" LMAO 
in the end that b**** sped off with a dent and scratched paint while my bike got away with a slightly bent rim which my LBS fixed for free


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

I was hit by a car driven by an off-duty cop in Yokohama, Japan. Heading down a hill, he checked to see if there was oncoming traffic before making his left turn (equivalent to a right turn here in the states), saw none, did not check for pedestrians or bikers coming down the hill, and ran right into me. I did not even have a scratch on me, but my Kona's front wheel was totally tacoed. I rebuilt it a few days later and it was as good as new again.


----------



## XC62701 (Mar 23, 2006)

XC62701 said:


> This morning I had a nice 2 hour easy spin planned for my training. It's now day 6 of training and I'm trying to get accustomed to the different routines and working with the heartrate monitor. I wanted some company on this ride so I invited my roommate Andy along and he was happy to get out so it was all looking good. I took a tour through Morristown, Mendham, Jockey Hollow, Morristown again and back to Parsippany and I never made it back on the bike...
> 
> As we were coming down a slight decline, Andy and I were single file and cruising along at about 20-25mph when we approached the intersection of a local shopping center. It's usually busy so I'm always cautious around this area. So we are just cruising along and I see a car up ahead looking to pull out. I notice him and come closer looking for eye contact to make sure he sees us. No problem. I make eye contact and am positive he is staying where he is. I keep on coming and as I'm about 10 feet from his nose he pulls out into the intersection. This is where my day gets bad...
> 
> ...


Well finally I've reached some stable ground with this. I'm back to 100% as all the road rash has healed and finally I got a settlement from the insurance company. It was what I was asking for which was nice. It took two months of total frustration with a very elusive and annoying claim rep but I got what I deserved in the end. All I have to say is if you get in a situation like I did, record everything and be dilligent. During the 2 months it took me to get this done( I know it could have been a lot worse) it was 27 or 28 calls and I only spoke with the claim rep 4 times. What a crock. I thought the driver that hit me was bad. The insurance company was something else. Either way I'll be upgrading my Lemond Versailles (R.I.P.) to a Trek later this month.


----------



## robm6107 (May 23, 2009)

You know how they say that accidents happen close to home, it was true for me being less than 1/2 mi from home. Happened more than 20yrs ago, on a main street travelling in the direction traffic moves, approached an intersection, noticed someone talking to a person in street in center lane, as I entered the intersection, that when the driver guns a left turn into me. Car was a Pontiac w/ front bumper having a point/arrow in the middle catching me right in the knee. I was thrown up & away landing near the sidewalk, bike went in opposite direction & now a pretzel. Aftr a min or so got my act together, putting 1+1 together, got up wanting to beat this guy w/ my chain thats now running up to me saying he's sorry. Got the bills paid, the bike was used so that was a loss got nothing for it. This happened before helmets were the fad.


----------



## EvilScience (Jul 16, 2004)

Three times here. 
First was a standard 'door prize' - my friend went by first, then I had a door opened into my face! Fortunately, it was summer, so the door was open, and the vehicle was a Tracker. My wheel went under, my face went through the open window, and the bars hit the door - just about ripping it from the car! The driver was furious, but after I pointed out how lucky she was that me and my bike were fine, left it at that.

Second time was an older lady who approached from behind, saw me (admitted to the police later), but still thought she could turn right (through me in a bike lane). She pushed me into the curb and over. Again, I was fine but angry. Hopped up and threw my water bottle after her car (she was leaving the scene) and yelled. Someone in a van alerted cops working construction at the next intersection and had her pulled over! :thumbsup:

Third time, a rush hour driver pulled a left across multiple lanes right in front of me (again in the bike lane). Nowhere to go but up and over the hood. A few bruises but no injuries, and amazingly my bike was once again unharmed!! This time the driver, an older gentleman, was very concerned, courteous and apologetic. 

I've been lucky so far, but I commute every day (on a neon orange Jake the Snake, with a bright yellow helmet for visibility) and have to wonder how long my luck can hold out. :eekster:


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

According to land sharks(lawyers) every at-fault incidence of a vehicle even TOUCHING a cyclist or pedestrian = a minimum $5,000 settlement. Add more $$ if injuries and/or bike damage occurs.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

REPEAT POST - Please DELETE.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

XC62701 said:


> Well finally I've reached some stable ground with this. I'm back to 100% as all the road rash has healed and finally I got a settlement from the insurance company. It was what I was asking for which was nice. It took two months of total frustration with a very elusive and annoying claim rep but I got what I deserved in the end. All I have to say is if you get in a situation like I did, record everything and be dilligent. During the 2 months it took me to get this done( I know it could have been a lot worse) it was 27 or 28 calls and I only spoke with the claim rep 4 times. What a crock. I thought the driver that hit me was bad. The insurance company was something else. Either way I'll be upgrading my Lemond Versailles (R.I.P.) to a Trek later this month.


I heard that one, brother. Between the driver and the insurance company...I cannot tell who is worse. I am not big on litigation...but if I cannot ride due to somebody else's ignorance- somebody is PAYING to make me (close to) whole again!


----------



## Energetik (Feb 7, 2008)

Zachariah said:


> According to land sharks(lawyers) every at-fault incidence of a vehicle even TOUCHING a cyclist or pedestrian = a minimum $5,000 settlement. Add more $$ if injuries and/or bike damage occurs.


that matches up with what I've heard. A former co-worker of mine was hit by a cop in his home town, and that was all he was able to get. According to him it was completely the officer's fault too.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Energetik said:


> that matches up with what I've heard. A former co-worker of mine was hit by a cop in his home town, and that was all he was able to get. According to him it was completely the officer's fault too.


I'm not one to sue (I have a 'door prize' from a douche Bimmer dude on or around the first page of this thread), but if a cop did something? Oh Man!!


----------



## Yukon-RSX (Feb 6, 2007)

This is quite a strange one as it was literally a 5 or 6mph crash. Car pulled up to stop pointing the opposite way in the left lane (UK), and I was heading in the same direction.

I have no idea why I never turned to ride past it but we both hit each other at low speed, and I toppled sideways with nothing more than a scratch. 

PS. I was never pissed or high on drugs. Maybe a very long lapse in concentration.


----------



## Matt123 (Apr 26, 2009)

i got hit yesterday by a man who was creeping up to make a right turn on a busy road, wasn't going to turn, he hit me on the side, im fine with scraps and a couple of bruises. i got a full tuneup from my bike shop for 10$ but lost my cyclo-computer in the accident. if that 5,000$ deal is nationwide i might have to look into that


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Matt123 said:


> if that 5,000$ deal is nationwide i might have to look into that


From what I was told- it is nationwide. But, you must file the insurance claim ASAP against the driver. You can even do it without the aid of a money-grubbing lawyer. Be prepared to do much legwork(doctor visits documentation, bike repair estimates, missed work, etc).


----------



## Singlespeed McGee (Jun 14, 2009)

I've been hit 3 times. Once when I was 11, again when I was 13 and again just a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

This has nothing to do with me, but it's a good reason to wear a helmet:

My girlfriend is a nurse in the ICU at Mass General. She had a patient last month who was riding his bike and got into a collision with a car (not sure of the details of the accident - whose fault it was, if he hit the car or the car hit him, etc). But what I do know is that he was not wearing a helmet. His brain swelled so much that they had to cut the top of his skull off. He eventually went into DIC (his blood was no longer able to clot). He bled so much that they had to change his sheets several times a day because they became completely saturated with blood. Needless to say, he died shortly after.


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

jli said:


> I've ran into a parked car. Does that count?


yeah i did that too.

the sad part was there were two people inside at the time. i was looking down at my wheel alignment for a few seconds and i ran into the trucks front bumper.

they couldnt stop laughing while i pedaled away.


----------

